# Moving to Rhodes, Chios or Samos.



## michaeldj (Oct 11, 2015)

Writer, male, ex-academic, considering relocation from UK to Rhodes, Chios or Samos on long-term basis, would appreciate any offers, contacts or information regarding available properties to rent.
Traditional, rural, village or quiet town property preferred and will consider shared rental or live-in with owner/occupier/family. Broadband access essential.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

michaeldj said:


> Writer, male, ex-academic, considering relocation from UK to Rhodes, Chios or Samos on long-term basis, would appreciate any offers, contacts or information regarding available properties to rent.
> Traditional, rural, village or quiet town property preferred and will consider shared rental or live-in with owner/occupier/family. Broadband access essential.


Hi,just to say that I met a couple of middle-aged guys at Athens airport a couple of years ago,they were going back to the UK for a short visit.They both lived on Samos and said it was wonderful,one had his own small flat and one lived in with a Greek family,he liked it because he never had to cook and that Greek food he said was fabulous.They were very happy there,they had managed financially to stop working at a much below retirement age.Good luck with your move.


----------

